# Jack Russell and Boxer in an apartment?



## slcguy (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi There. My girlfriend and I are interested in getting 2 puppies- a jack russell and a boxer, and live we live in a 2 bedroom apartment (1100 square ft). I am aware that a house with a yard is ideal for these hyperactive dogs, but we wonder if this situation is manageable. 

My girlfriend works a 7 days on-7 days off schedule, so she will be home exclusively every other week. I usually have 2 to 3 days off during the week. We plan on designating about 30 mins. per day of park/walk time. Also, we plan on owning a home with a yard in about 10 months. 

*Is this a reasonable situation, or are we our of our minds? * Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Between the both of you, you probably have enuff time to care for two active dogs...as long as when the grow up a bit they get along with each other...

I would get a male JR and a female Boxer...


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I would start by having one puppy and think about devoting an hour plus per day to walk you dog if you live in an apartment. ... I would definitely begin by having one puppy and get the other when you have the house it'll be much easier on you.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd say you can manage if you will put in more time for exercise. 30 mins isn't enough. Two 30 min walks and play/training time on top of that.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

We have a Boxer now (our third) and have dog sat for JRTs and I can tell you they are breeds that will need A LOT of time and energy. Much more than 30 mins a day for walk/park visit for sure. Boxers are very high energy and need to burn off their energy several times a day, and pretty much the same with a JRT. I would definitely start with one dog and then see how it goes, rather than jumping in with two very high maintenance dogs as puppies at the same time! Boxers and JRTs are both dogs that need firm and consistent (and preferably experienced) trainers to help them become well behaved dogs, both being high drive dogs that have a need for "work" and stimulation and can be a little "quirky". I cannot tell you how many people I have met over the years that have a Boxer or a JRT and had no clue what they were getting into and have ended up with a dog with terrible manners. That said, Boxers and JRTs are great dogs and are loads of fun, but two puppies at the same time in an apartment with no option of letting them out in the back yard to burn off energy several times a day is a BIG undertaking. Also, think about the financial responsibilities; twice the rescue fees or price of puppies from a reputable breeder, twice the initial expenses of supplies and food, twice the training fees for puppy classes and advanced obedience (which is a MUST for these breeds), twice the vet expenses for puppy vaccines and spay/neuters, heartworm meds, flea and tick prevention, you get the idea.... Just throwing ideas out there for you!!!  Best of luck in whatever you decide, just make sure you really think everything through before jumping in!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I wouldn't get too puppies at the same time. It is hard enough with ONE puppy, let alone two. Raising two puppies at the same time can be done, but it is very hard work. Google "raising two puppies" to pull up some articles about what I am talking about. 

And since both Jack Russels and Boxers are very intense, high energy breeds...I wouldn't do it, personally. 

No matter which breed you end up getting, or if you get one or two, I would plan on devoting more than thirty minutes of your day for walks. More like an hour or two. 

And I also agree with that if you DO get two, to get opposite sex dogs. Less of a chance for their to be "power struggles". Four young male littermates came in for boarding at work and they've been with us about four or five months now. All four of them starting fighting as they matured (and they all are intact as well, so that isn't helping any). Two of them can be together and the other two can be together, but it is still walking a fine line and we constantly have to supervise play/eating/trigger times in case they decide to squabble.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF.

Please do your research. Both the breeds you have chosen require lots of time and patience, Two 30 mins walks will not be enough. JRT's & Boxers need lots of attention and training or they will become bored and destructive. 

Two puppies at one time is definitely *not* recommended. They usually tend to bond to each other, and not to the guardians. They also feed bad habits off each other. It is recommended to get one puppy house & obedience trained and then add another after a year. This would be perfect b/c you are planning on owning a home in approx 10 mo. 

Here's a some interesting links. 

http://www.mastamariner.com/advice_sheets_2_puppies.html

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2043

http://boxerdogessentials.com/blog/14/characteristics-of-boxer-temperament/

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/jackrussellterriers.html

Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## DieselDawg (Oct 9, 2008)

About the exercise...I have a "pitbull" and I just took him for his third long walk of the day. I usually get AT LEAST 5-6 miles a day plus some baseball chasing. **Note:I still can not tire him out**

I would not bring another dog into my mix because I do have a bulldog breed and do not want to have to "crate and rotate" if I had two or more.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

As others have said, I would get one puppy first. It's usually recommended to have a space of one year if not two years between dogs. Two puppies isn't impossible, but it's extremely challenging. Is there a specific reason you've decided to get two puppies at the same time?

The breeds you have listed are both very high-energy. 30 minutes of walking isn't going to be enough. I would recommend at least an hour of walking and probably some fetch and training on top of that to tire the dog out. 

If you're absolutely certain about these breeds, I would get the JRT first, settle issues like obedience training, house training and work out a comfortable "dog routine"; the Boxer can be added once these things are settled, by which time you'll probably have your fenced yard.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Coming from an apartment owner of an extremely high energy elkhound, do not not not NOT get two high energy puppies at the same time. Thirty minutes is **barely** enough to keep one of those puppies needs satisfied, and with the both of them, you are going to want to tear your eyes out by day 4. 

Get one, see what life is really like. I did a ton of research before getting Rocky, and thought I was prepared for apartment life with a high energy dog. Boy, was I wrong. Getting Rocky was the single most life altering choice I've made in the last 4 years. My life was rearranged that much.

Again, please don't get two high energy puppies at the same time in an apartment. That spells nothing but disaster.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> I did a ton of research before getting Rocky, and thought I was prepared for apartment life with a high energy dog. Boy, was I wrong. Getting Rocky was the single most life altering choice I've made in the last 4 years. My life was rearranged that much.


Well put Trumpet...it was the exact same way for me. Having high-energy puppies in an apartment is a sensitive issue for me, as I raised a golden retriever for the first 10 months of her life in a one-bedroom 5th floor apartment on a busy city street in Boston (I still live in an apartment, but it's a floor of a house and we even have a small yard). I did it, and I think I did a great job with it, but I would NOT recommend it. 

You have to give so much more time and energy for everything when you live in an apartment...simple things, like it's harder to break the habit of crying in the crate or whatnot because you can't bother your neighbors by ignoring a crying dog...not to mention all those potty trips can take up to 10 or 15 minutes apiece...when you have to spend 10 minutes of every hour outside , it makes it much harder to keep up with house training than if it takes two minutes to go out your back door. 

I want to reiterate that 30 minutes of exercise is not enough. Both of those breeds will probably need at least 30 minutes 3 or 4 times per day..and of course, when they are puppies, they cannot go for long walks.

I'm not saying it can't be done...I don't know enough about you to know if you will be likely to change your whole life to make sure you meet the needs of a puppy...I'm just trying to give you a little more information to consider before you leap into this.

(oh, and by the way, you need to check with your landlord as lots of apartments won't allow boxers...for one thing, they grow too big for any place with weight restrictions, and sometimes they are considered a bully breed and hence restricted)


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

One puppy good, two puppies 8 steps the other side of insanity. I know that usually people have a mind set and when asking for advice are more interested in the advice bolstering what they want to do. Knowing this the odds of changing your mind are probably not in my favor so I'm just gonna say good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## slcguy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you all for the helpful responses. To answer your question, rosemarie, we decided to get two puppies to consolidate the house training phase, so we could get the hard part over quickly. But of course, I see now thats not the best idea. I certainly don't want my life completely rearranged with two turbo puppies. Perhaps the "one at a time" approach is best. We have been reading up on both breeds, but its always best to get other opinions. 

Everyone's feedback is well noted. Thanks again!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

slcguy said:


> To answer your question, rosemarie, we decided to get two puppies to consolidate the house training phase, so we could get the hard part over quickly.


Oh you have no clue what kind of rude shock you would have been in for. Housetraining IS hard, but housetraining two puppies at the same time is a veritable nightmare. 

I'm glad you made the right decision.  Thanks for being so open to advice.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Oh you have no clue what kind of rude shock you would have been in for. Housetraining IS hard, but housetraining two puppies at the same time is a veritable nightmare.
> 
> I'm glad you made the right decision.  Thanks for being so open to advice.


ninja, It's early in the day but I am popping open a can Bud-Lite and having a small celebration. I do believe this thread has saved some grief down the road.

slcguy
If you would/can when you get pup please get back after housebreaking etc is started/done whatever to get your opinion on the adventure.


----------



## slcguy (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers to that.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You've been given great advice, and believe me, your decision to get one puppy at a time is a WISE MOVE! Had you gone ahead, you would've been kicking yourself!


----------

